# Our Own Hardware Schwinn



## snickle (Mar 28, 2012)

I've heard stories about these badges but this is the first time I've seen one. What year might this be?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Schwin...259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1593c083



Neat looking to say the least


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 28, 2012)

*bc or c model*

the paint scheme is same as my BC117 schwinn and mine is a 36....with the looks of the frame its pre 37 rack is a ranger rack and it has a hockey stick chaingaurd and it looks from the picture the hockey stick has prewar clamps


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree.  It's a C model with flat fender braces, probably 1936.  The serial number is in a 1936 format, although the alpha character at the left is indecipherable and there are five numerals instead of the usual four (I've seen a few others like that).


----------

